

Innovative Product Launch (iPhone 4 gidget) - organicgrant
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danprovost/glif-iphone-4-tripod-mount-and-stand?ref=search

======
organicgrant
This is one of the more innovative product launches I've seen. Simple product,
transparent goals, design-focused team.

The trifecta

